# Treating a small drum room



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey all - looking for some assistance. A friend from church has asked for help treating their son's small (8'x8' -ish?) drum room. I don't have the exact dimensions yet. It's not used for anything else, and they will not do any recording in it. I think he normally practices with music tracks going to his custom in-ear monitors. I'll be heading over sometime next week to take measurements and hopefully give them a list of what they'll need.

Since I am still learning the ins and outs of acoustic treatment, I'd like to get some suggestions from those of you who may have experience treating a space used for drums. Initially I am thinking bass traps (something like the GIK tri-trap) in each corner and minimum 4" thickness broadband treatment on the walls. I'm not sure yet if there is a ceiling fan, but if not I'd assume more of the 4" broadband treatment up there as well. What percentage of wall coverage should be absorption vs. diffusion? Would I need more than, say, 4 tri-traps? I know there are certain guidelines for music/HT listening spaces, but I'm not very familiar with the rules for studio type spaces.

The other trick is going to be reducing the amount of sound that escapes the room. It's a newly built house and their plan is to put a sliding barn-style door on that room, meaning it could be tough to seal. Any tips on sealing the space around the door without negative impact on the aesthetics? They're not expecting it to be completely silent, but would certainly like to take it down a few notches.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Tri Traps would help go lower and address more of the bass/floor toms. 244's on the ceiling and 242's on the walls would be good. 

Probably the best way to address the door is to maybe have another door on the inside of the room that could be closed tighter but not seen from the outside?

Make sure the walls are insulated and consider a 2nd layer of drywall with Green Glue on the inside walls and ceiling. 

Bryan


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Bryan. I like the double door idea. I'll recommend the exrta drywall layer too.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

And maybe some acoustic drywall channel. It helped with mine. ...a little. Just remind them, acoustic drums are very loud, and hard to contain. Try the acoustic channel between layers of Sheetrock. It should space about a half inch.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Willis. I assume the channel functions to create an air gap - i.e. no additional insulation material between the 1st and 2nd layer of sheetrock.

Also, sweet wall graphics in your photo!

Well I have a couple options to recommend them. The home owner is a builder, so he should have easy access to any of the necessary materials, which could make the dual layer idea very doable.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Thanks Willis. I assume the channel functions to create an air gap - i.e. no additional insulation material between the 1st and 2nd layer of sheetrock. Also, sweet wall graphics in your photo! Well I have a couple options to recommend them. The home owner is a builder, so he should have easy access to any of the necessary materials, which could make the dual layer idea very doable.


Correct, it does create an air gap. I'm pretty sure you'd not want to insulate between layers, as this might create a way to transfer the sound. 
Thank you! Those were hand painted by my wife and I. I drew the pattern, and we filled in the lines. Thinkin about a thin red pinstripes to help the flames pop a bit more. ...someday.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually doing the channel between layers can actually make things worse by creating a triple leaf. If you want to use channel (I recommend Hat channel and not RC. RC is very very easy to short out), do it on the studs directly and then the 2 layers of drywall. That way you only have 1 air cavity and 2 leaves.

Bryan


----------

